# I already know the reason, but will DISH ever offer YES Network??!!



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am a diehard Yankees and Nets fan and it sucks that I can only watch a select number of games every year. The only place I can watch NETS games are on online streaming sites, but that's not fun. And the Yankees only on ESPN or on my NY Locals once a week. This is one of my reasons I might just switch to DirecTV or Cablevision in a few months when my DISH contract ends.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Do not expect DISH to add YES ... and you can read threads on this site going back at least seven years stating that.

DirecTV: Order Now 1-888-777-2454

DISH's cancellation fees are only $17.50 or less per month, if you're still in contract.
If you're really a sports fan it will be worth the cost to make the move.
Don't wait, call now. DirecTV's "Free HD for Life" offer for new customers expires July 21st.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

deepen10 said:


> I am a diehard Yankees and Nets fan and it sucks that I can only watch a select number of games every year. The only place I can watch NETS games are on online streaming sites, but that's not fun. And the Yankees only on ESPN or on my NY Locals once a week. This is one of my reasons I might just switch to DirecTV or Cablevision in a few months when my DISH contract ends.


YES will never be on Dish so take James's advice.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If watching the Yankees on YES is THAT important - switch to DirectTV. Or your local cable company that also carries YES . No questions. 

Until YES will let Dish have it only to the regional subs (or nationwide in a sports package) - you're wanting to Dish to offer YES is a moot point. I for one do not want my Dish bill going up so you can have YES.


----------



## lman12 (May 23, 2007)

deepen10 said:


> I am a diehard Yankees and Nets fan and it sucks that I can only watch a select number of games every year. The only place I can watch NETS games are on online streaming sites, but that's not fun. And the Yankees only on ESPN or on my NY Locals once a week. This is one of my reasons I might just switch to DirecTV or Cablevision in a few months when my DISH contract ends.


As stated, go with Directv. Having had both services and currently Directv only, IMO Dish is an odd ball company in they decide what to carry/not carry without the input of their customers. As long a Charlie is at the helm, forget about YES.


----------



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

lman12 said:


> As stated, go with Directv. Having had both services and currently Directv only, IMO Dish is an odd ball company in they decide what to carry/not carry without the input of their customers. As long a Charlie is at the helm, forget about YES.


Yea I know.. but this sucks. I want DirecTV or Cable, but then my parents need International Channels. And the ones they want are not on DirecTV or Cable.. that's the whole dilemma.. We might eventually just keep DISH for international and get Cable on the side.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Why don't you just subscribe to D* or cable?


----------



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kent Taylor said:


> Why don't you just subscribe to D* or cable?


well i'm in Central New Jersey.. Optimum Family Cable is 55 bucks a month, and that is only plug-in cable, no receiver.. then they have IO TV with a digital receiver and HD for 60 bucks a month but they charge 15 bucks for DVR.. I wish I could just pay the cable company to watch one damn channel!!

And if I got cable for American channels and DISH for international, I would be paying the 70-80 bucks to cable, then 60 bucks (South Asian package) for the international from DISH..

thats a lot of money.. :/


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

deepen10 said:


> Yea I know.. but this sucks. I want DirecTV or Cable, but then my parents need International Channels. And the ones they want are not on DirecTV or Cable.. that's the whole dilemma.. We might eventually just keep DISH for international and get Cable on the side.


I'm not knocking you... or your desire for YES... but I do find it interesting given this bit of additional information.

On the one hand, Dish is bashed for not having YES... but I don't see similar bashing to DirecTV or Cable for not having the multiple international channels you want.

Dish = evil for not having YES... one channel that you want... but DirecTV and cable are not evil for missing lots of channels you also want?

That just seems confusing to me that they get a pass for not having channels you want, while Dish gets the brunt of the complaint. Or maybe I've just missed where you take DirecTV and cable to task for their shortcomings?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, its the OPS "parents" that want the international, I'm sure they don't care about YES, but the OP certainly does. What is your jurisdiction? Is it possible to subscribe to the "online" version of MLB xtra innings from mlb.com to get the yanks? I would try that route, even if you have to "move" to get it. ("move" is the ole change of address without changing your address, borrow a relatives?) Course I have no idea how that mlb.com thing works, but I'd say its worth investigating. Has to be better than channelsurfing.net Does your neighbor have cable?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

deepen10 said:


> well i'm in Central New Jersey.. Optimum Family Cable is 55 bucks a month, and that is only plug-in cable, no receiver.. then they have IO TV with a digital receiver and HD for 60 bucks a month but they charge 15 bucks for DVR.. I wish I could just pay the cable company to watch one damn channel!!
> 
> And if I got cable for American channels and DISH for international, I would be paying the 70-80 bucks to cable, then 60 bucks (South Asian package) for the international from DISH..
> 
> thats a lot of money.. :/


Are you getting a discount for having your American channels and international channels via the same provider? I can't remember if the South Asian counts as a minimum package where you don't have to pay extra for not meeting the minimum programming requirement. For $60 I hope it does.

If there is no discount then it just comes down to a matter of choice. Which provider gives you what you want for what you want to pay. And if no provider does that, what provider comes the closest.


----------



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

"James Long" said:


> Are you getting a discount for having your American channels and international channels via the same provider? I can't remember if the South Asian counts as a minimum package where you don't have to pay extra for not meeting the minimum programming requirement. For $60 I hope it does.
> 
> If there is no discount then it just comes down to a matter of choice. Which provider gives you what you want for what you want to pay. And if no provider does that, what provider comes the closest.


Nope not that I know of.. My bill is $122..
And Optimum does give us all the internationals we need.. They charge $20 for their south asian package with 5 of the channels we watch regularly so thats my best route.


----------



## rsaforjm (Jan 28, 2007)

I look at moving away from dish every spring. Cablevision doesn't have NFL network. So Directv is my choice. I liked my 622 from Dish, and didn't want to spend another $200 for 2 receivers from Directv. But with the new free HD-DVR and whole house DVR, Directv seems ahead. No cost to switch and cheaper for the first year. Directv seems more expensive after the first year for equivalent programming.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rsaforjm said:


> Directv seems more expensive after the first year for equivalent programming.


It is, unless you have a lot of receivers. Introductory offer prices tend to go away. But if they have what you want and you're willing to pay they are a decent company.


----------



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

James Long said:


> It is, unless you have a lot of receivers. Introductory offer prices tend to go away. But if they have what you want and you're willing to pay they are a decent company.


well DirecTV is a no-go for me.. I don't feel like changing my dishes.. and they don't have the international package we need. I'll mostly switch to cable for American and get DISH for the South Asian package. That way i'll get YES Network and my parents get their channels.


----------



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

any updates on this whole YES Network situation?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

No... and unfortunately, I wouldn't expect any changes any time soon.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

deepen10 said:


> any updates on this whole YES Network situation?


Seriously. Just give up. Check back in a year to see if George Jr decides to loosen the hell up.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> Seriously. Just give up. Check back in a year to see if George Jr decides to loosen the hell up.


Maybe George Jr. will be better.. Who knows!


----------



## deepen10 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well i just switched to optimum so its all good.. Peace out DISH.. lol


----------

